# Elephant Ear Double-tail! Can't believe my good luck!



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Was in Petco looking around and they had a new shipment of Bettas... was not looking to buy another betta...but saw a gorgeous elephant ear doubletail! Smokey grey/blue! Needless to say, I brought him home! (and I thought I was just going to be content with my betta sorority!:roll

Luckily I had a 5g tank already to go... was using it to grow plants.... already cycled.... he loves his new home!

I've never seen an elephant ear before in person...can't believe my luck to find such a gorgeous betta! 

Will post pics soon!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

subscribing cuz I've never seen one!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lucky! Can't wait to see him


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics! Sounds like he's got a great new home!


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh lucky find! I can't wait to see him!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

OOOOO how exciting!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

they are beautiful i have one myself!


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Here he is..... Pippin!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's beautiful! He doesn't look like a double tail from that angle though.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Looks like a HM in the pic though XD


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry, he is a HM!
My mistake....


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah hes beautiful! is he a halfmoon or delta, super delta


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

NapoleonUWS said:


> Sorry, he is a HM!
> My mistake....


thats ok dont have to be sorry :lol: lol hes so beautiful! i want to get a betta soon i have 3 so far i want another one!


----------

